# turn tables made in houston,tx



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

here are pics step by step how the turn table is made. it required no tools just a wrech to tightin up two bolts on the wheel brackets thats it , it easy to store and compact as well to take to show , mine fit in the trunk of my car lol, turn table comes in 4 peices the base, a long bar, 2 wheels bracets ,the bar just slide right the hole on the base and the two wheels backets slide on each side of the bar and there a screw already there for you on the brackets just tight it up and it locks in place from keeping it from moving aroud while it spins

prices are fair an older man makes these on request he know alot bout bikes and has some really good ideas bout bikes i seen work it crazy lol he does this for the love of bicylces its his hobby he ask me to make topic for him and want to help others buy selling his work for people that want a simple turn table that can be store amd carring around with no hassel

here are the prices

20" - $170 plus shipping
12"-$ 150 plus shipping 
20" trikes 250 plus shipping

i dont have a pic of a 12" justdeez has one im sure he will post a few pics 


*** this turn table is not for sale it been sold already to a customer ***


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

dats tight dawg,
dat ur lookin out for him...
ey dats from arturo huh?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

good prices


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Say whats up to Rene for me.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 20 2011, 03:52 PM~19917389
> *dats tight dawg,
> dat ur lookin out for him...
> ey dats from arturo huh?
> *


yeah just helping him out, others help me and im just returnig a favor  yes sir! arturo made this a week ago i think..... i got to ship this out tomorrow at my job


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 20 2011, 03:59 PM~19917428
> *yeah just helping him out, others help me and im just returnig a favor    yes sir!  arturo made this a week ago i think..... i got to ship this out tomorrow at my job
> *


yeah homie same here,
difrent gente helpd me out,
ill return da favor wen i can...
i'll spread da word about dis...


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

how fast it go, isaac? does it rotate slow and steady or smooth and fast, post a video if you could, I mite need one for my lil girls bike


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> how fast it go, isaac? does it rotate slow and steady or smooth and fast, post a video if you could, I mite need one for my lil girls bike
> [/quote
> 
> 
> it not slow or fast just the right speed it spins real smooth and no i dont have a video i should of tooken one but it to late it dark outside , when u ready let me know


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

:wow: cool cant wait to get it here to Michigan. Will post some pics after its chromed and painted and upholstery is done :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thomas67442_@Feb 20 2011, 07:23 PM~19918752
> *:wow: cool cant wait to get it here to Michigan. Will post some pics after its chromed and painted and upholstery is done :biggrin:
> *


  :cheesy: :biggrin: will be shipped out tomorrow evening


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

send it through the phone bro, video message it to me 

no rush though


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2011, 07:57 PM~19918563
> *how fast it go, isaac? does it rotate slow and steady or smooth and fast, post a video if you could, I mite need one for my lil girls bike
> *


man, arturo is a fukkn evil genius. that dude figures out ways to do stuff that you would never think of. every time i go to his house, he shows me something else that just amazes me. he did both of my turntables, and i have never had a problem with either of them. at the last magnificos show, i killed my turntable battery, if i charge it up, i'll take a vid of it.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 20 2011, 10:48 PM~19919450
> *man, arturo is a fukkn evil genius.  that dude figures out ways to do stuff that you would never think of.  every time i go to his house, he shows me something else that just amazes me.  he did both of my turntables, and i have never had a problem with either of them.  at the last magnificos show, i killed my turntable battery, if i charge it up, i'll take a vid of it.
> *


cool thanks Danny gonna need one for my lil angel's bike soon now that I keep adding to it


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

how much to ship a 20" to ga 30116?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 20 2011, 09:33 PM~19919897
> *how much to ship a 20" to ga 30116?
> *


let me find out tomorrow when i get to work your address is still in the system lol


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ineed to get one but for a 16'' or does the 20 fit good?


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 20 2011, 09:43 PM~19920005
> *let me find out tomorrow when i get to work your address is still in the system lol
> *


thanks homie


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 20 2011, 09:47 PM~19920061
> *ineed to get one but for a 16'' or does the 20 fit good?
> *


 it will fit all u got to is adjust the wheels mounts where u want them but the long bar for 20" are about five foot long if u want the bar shorter i can ask him to make a shorter one for a 16"


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2011, 03:58 PM~19917427
> *Say whats up to Rene for me.
> *


im still here just don't pop in as much


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Feb 20 2011, 09:43 PM~19920005
> *let me find out tomorrow when i get to work your address is still in the system lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 20 2011, 06:57 PM~19918563
> *how fast it go, isaac? does it rotate slow and steady or smooth and fast, post a video if you could, I mite need one for my lil girls bike
> *


A VIDEO THAT THE **** FRANKIE REQUESTED :biggrin: 





AT THE END OF THE VIDEO THERE A TURN TABLE SPINING THAT THE ONE ARTURO MADE


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 2 2011, 11:40 PM~20002653
> *A VIDEO THAT THE coolest guy in the world FRANKIE REQUESTED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



verry nice turd waffle, check your p.m. donald says whats up focker :biggrin:


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

that turn tabel goes to fast.


----------



## thomas67442 (Jun 9, 2010)

i used a treadmill control to slow down the speed of mine :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## compas62 (Feb 8, 2008)

HOW MUCH TO SHIP TO AZ 85043


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

hay i know you gave me a pice but i deleted it out my pm's can you get my a price on a 20" shiped to me thanks


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Mar 28 2011, 08:22 PM~20205471
> *hay i know you gave me a pice but i deleted it out my pm's can you get my a price on a 20" shiped to me thanks
> *


i think it was 28 or 32 to ship to your house let me find out tomorrow and give u the right price


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cone_weezy_@Mar 28 2011, 08:45 PM~20205768
> *i think it was 28 or 32 to ship to your house let me find out tomorrow and give u the right price
> *


ok homie thanks


----------



## og pachuco (Apr 6, 2011)

do u have turn table for 20 and let me know how much to ship to cali 91345 tanks 818 430 2413


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good topic


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

bump for the dude cashmoneyspeed. looking for a turntable


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

I NEED A TURNTABLE FOR A 20 INCH SHIPPED TO 85301 GLENDALE AZ CAN I GET A PRICE PLEASE THANK YOU SIR.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

smiley602 said:


> I NEED A TURNTABLE FOR A 20 INCH SHIPPED TO 85301 GLENDALE AZ CAN I GET A PRICE PLEASE THANK YOU SIR.


got one ready to be shiped customer order one and deal fell threw, pm sent


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

How much for a 20 inch shipped to 80906


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

got one 20" turn table box up and ready to go paypal only


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

I HAVE ONE 20" TURNTABLE LEFT GET IT WHILE U. CAN CAUSE AFTER THIS IM NOT GETTING ANYMORE MADE $190 SHIPPED PAYPAL ONLY!


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

WAT THE GUYS NAME AND NUMBER?? VERY INTERESTED


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Anybody now the guys number???


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

*turn table*

do you ship to out of state (arizona) i would like to purchase a 20 inch turntable. my phone number is 623 341 8063 call me or txt me about how much it will be total i would really appreciate it thank you


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

How much if I picc it up? I stay 20 mins from arturos house...


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

cone_weezy said:


> A VIDEO THAT THE **** FRANKIE REQUESTED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship::thumbsup::h5::thumbsup: 
wow those bikes are sick bro great video !!!!!


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

cmon anybody now the gys number that makes the turn table need one befor los magnificos in san antonio


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> cmon anybody now the gys number that makes the turn table need one befor los magnificos in san antonio


 i got one 20" ready to go it can get ship to you or u can come and get it let me know


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Can I get the number to whoever has the turntable and no info?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Can I get the number to whoever has the turntable and no info?


 pm sent


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Say homie, can u pm me his number... I lost it from a while bacc.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

I need his number asap


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think he sent it to you in a private message, so it isn't given to everybody. Check your inbox.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ClassicPlayer said:


> I think he sent it to you in a private message, so it isn't given to everybody. Check your inbox.


 im not going to post the man number with out his permission i have respect. i dont want people blowing up his phone 24hrs a day asking him stupid simple question if. someone has a question ask me if u dont know how to operate a turn table i"ll be more gladly to make a guide book for the special needs.....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

cone_weezy said:


> im not going to post the man number with out his permission i have respect. i dont want people blowing up his phone 24hrs a day asking him stupid simple question if. someone has a question ask me if u dont know how to operate a turn table i"ll be more gladly to make a guide book for the special needs.....


make sure in your guide book you put step by step illustrations so the special needs can see pics, you know how they like the pretty pictures


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Give me a call bro thanks


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank u cant wait to see it


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Is there still one available? I want one but in a week or two. I've been to arturos a while bacc so I don't remember exactly where he lives other than off of 610 north but I can either picc it up at his house or if you insist on not giving out any info I can go get it from you or pay for shipping I guess... lmk. Thanks.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Is there still one available? I want one but in a week or two. I've been to arturos a while bacc so I don't remember exactly where he lives other than off of 610 north but I can either picc it up at his house or if you insist on not giving out any info I can go get it from you or pay for shipping I guess... lmk. Thanks.


 i"ll give u his info ,since u live closer to him than me it would be easier no need to ship. since u live in town, i live way out by 288 and hwy 6 it about a 45 mins drive for me, he stay by north main and farwood st.


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Ok cool, I pass thru there almost every weekend. Do you kno if he has one available now or about how long it will take to make? Ill swing by n see what's up o ill pm you for his number when I get the money together. Thanks...


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

hi weezy, just wanted to ask whenever a turntable is available for sale let me know ,could use one for my bike thanx


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

I need 2 turntables one for a 20 inch and one for a 12 inch trike.................Please PM me with prices.............


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Can someone send me he's number I would like to order 1 thanks.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

How much for one sent to Az. 85338. Want to useit for a pedal car! Pm me price and info please. Thx


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

the guy he gets them from makes them whenever he feels like it. so, whenever he has a couple, he calls weezy to get rid of them. last i heard, he had a couple ready to go, but dont know if those are already spoken for. let me get ahold of him, and see whats going on.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> the guy he gets them from makes them whenever he feels like it. so, whenever he has a couple, he calls weezy to get rid of them. last i heard, he had a couple ready to go, but dont know if those are already spoken for. let me get ahold of him, and see whats going on.


THANKS FOR THE INFO. PLEASE PM ME IF HE HAS ONE AVAILABLE MAYBE TWO!!!

THANKS


----------



## Magic575 (May 10, 2012)

How much for one shipped to 88203?


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

how much for a 16 inch to 90680 lmk very interested


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

how much for a 12 inch shipped to rialto ca 92376


----------



## rickrider (Jun 21, 2009)

how much for one for my sky king trike






just pm


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

How mach for a pedal car one sent to NV 89701 pm me thanks


----------



## Lay It Low 916 (Jun 14, 2012)

rickrider said:


> how much for one for my sky king trike
> View attachment 496926
> just pm


:wow:


----------

